# How much will 32 tm-two XLT's pack out



## travis85904 (Jan 3, 2017)

Hey I'm switching to snowboarding from skiing and I got a set of 32 tm-two XLT boots in size 11. Mondo I measure 29 on the right foot, 28.5 on the left. I feel like the boots may be a bit small for me because my right foots toes curl a bit and they actually ended up going numb, which caused me to have to remove the stock footbeds just so that I was able to ride. I ended up being able to ride after that but I still had my big toe in the LEFT boot hitting he end pretty hard anytime I was on my heel side. Toeside wasn't so bad. This is weird to me tho because the left foot is the smaller one, yet after removing the foot beds, I had pain only in the left toes. The right ones were just fine.

Anyways what I'm trying to figure out is if these boots will pack out enough to where I won't be getting this toe pain anymore, or should I just return them while I still can? I did try on a pair of 11.5's while I was at the shop, however they had a lot of room vertically and felt boxy. I didn't try on too many other boots because they were extremely limited as far as something stiff in a traditional lace.

Any advice is much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes they will eventually pack out after like 30 or more days, so if you only get out like 10 times a year it could take like 3 years to finally pack out. Heat molding would probably be your best bet for getting past the painful break in period. There is also a chance those boots will never be comfortable because they are not the right shape for your foot. I've had bad luck with 32 and DC boots causing major pain while Northwaves fit awesome without any break in period.

You might want to search for Wiredsport's boot threads because he is the boot master here. Some people take too much of a scientific approach here and might even suggest you need smaller boots based on barefoot measurements. I'm more about comfort and wiggle room.

I just noticed you can return them, you should try on as many pairs as you can. Even if you find a brand that feels good and is less stiff than you prefer there might be a chance their stiffer line will also fit nice. Might also be worth going to a different shop with more selection. Boots definitely are the most important piece of your kit so don't settle because of inconvenience.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

The boots (liners) will pack out a bit. What I think you should definitely start with is heat molding them.

I've had similar issues with as well. My older (2013-14) size 11 TM2 were pretty tight and killed my toes on heelside and traverses. I fixed this with Superfeet insoles. They DEFINITELY help with the toe crush problem (provided it's not just totally undersized boots) as the arch support pulls your toes a little bit back... 

Not sure what your foot shape is, but in my case it's due to my narrow feet, so they slide fwd a bit..... but I think the insoles help with that toe crushing no matter what. 

If you already feel the boot's on the smaller side, then try Superfeet Blue as they are pretty thin. 

Obviously, you could try any other decent low volume insole with good arch support adequate to your foot. There's tons out there.

I measure 28.5 (so size 10.5) but the 10.5 are even worse on the toes and also crush the top of my feet.


----------



## travis85904 (Jan 3, 2017)

So I ended up going back and I tried on some K2 thraxis and some ride boots and they both fit me perfect. I am still just a little bit skeptical on the boa but I noticed K2 has a boot and that's traditional lace, the K2 T1. However I haven't been able to find it at any local shops. I was considering maybe ordering it online and then returning it if it doesn't fit. How is K2's fit across different boot lines? Are they all pretty much the same?


----------

